# Schwinn Family Bowden on the Bay $20k



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2016)

I believe this very bike was mentioned recently. Sorry if this listing has already been posted.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322325390949


----------



## Connor (Nov 14, 2016)

I saw another one for sale of Craigslist. It was restored and I think it was $9,000. If anyone wants me to post it, just let me know.
-Connor


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't see 20k on any postwar middleweight regardless of who owned it.


----------



## gymmanager (Nov 14, 2016)

Connor said:


> I saw another one for sale of Craigslist. It was restored and I think it was $9,000. If anyone wants me to post it, just let me know.
> -Connor



Out of curiosity, how about posting that up?


----------



## Connor (Nov 14, 2016)

Ok, here it is. I think the person selling it has a few other restored bikes for sale too.
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/5867787368.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Connor said:


> Ok, here it is. I think the person selling it has a few other restored bikes for sale too.
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/5867787368.html
> View attachment 383687




That looks customized, not restored. V/r Shawn


----------



## Connor (Nov 15, 2016)

I think your right. You'd think for that kind of money he would at least wipe the dust off of it...
-Connor


Freqman1 said:


> That looks customized, not restored. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 15, 2016)

Really nice Bowden, no doubt, but Schwinn family owned? that's yet to be proved.


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 19, 2016)

Lots of bikes were in the Schwinn collection , no big deal, they did not care ..I was there , and have been looking for my photos of all the secret spots where bikes were stored , ..  I will try to find the photo of the white Bowden , most of the bikes were filthy dirty from being in this room , it is possible that Jim Hurd bought or traded something for this white example , I do not remember a white bike from the storage or display ,   ..  Paul and I got out the bikes for the sale ,..   also we went all over the United States doing displays for conventions and new Schwinn Dealerships , I do not remember this white bike being available for us to display . walter branche . aka BIKEBOZO-been there seen it and done it


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 19, 2016)

I saw one of those in a private collection years ago,he had a Tucker too.(That was cool!) I didnt care much for the Bowden then or now.Cant see the crazy prices for these things,supposed to be so "Rare" but never seems to be a shortage of them.My $.02


----------

